# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 17-09-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 08-09-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Perse Shqiperia nuk ecen perpara???" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23935

Titulli: "c'mendim kane vajzat.?" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga sokoldjale)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23933

Titulli: "pershendes  mykonian_1" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga emigrant)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23932

Titulli: "Daci: Nuk pres shumë nga dialogu Prishtinë-Beograd" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23929

Titulli: "Me teper Fotografi nga UNE  | Seria 2" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga IsiNYC)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23925

Titulli: "Poezi te kopjuera" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23923

Titulli: "Per Ty Rini" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23918

Titulli: "Votat janë të lira!..." (postuar 17-09-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23910

Titulli: "Kush mendoni se do te fitoj &quot;Champions League&quot; ?" (postuar 17-09-2003 nga euzfor)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23909

Titulli: "T'ja rasim Dibrançe" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23903

Titulli: "Mendoni për të ardhmen..." (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23902

Titulli: "^^ Te flasim per Gjalicen ^^" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23900

Titulli: "C'ka mendoni per fatin e juaj?" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga I_DREJTI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23899

Titulli: "Çfarë mendoni për dëshirën?" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga I_DREJTI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23898

Titulli: "mirë se ju gjeta" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Shpirti_l_vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23896

Titulli: "Dua ndihmë me faqet e internetit!" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga rolua)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23888

Titulli: "Dy vargje  dashurie..." (postuar 16-09-2003 nga ergys18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23887

Titulli: "&quot;Bota edhe Ne&quot;, lexoje- te perket dhe ty!!" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23883

Titulli: "Greqi, 90 % e shqiptareve me llogari bankare" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23882

Titulli: "Firmoset marreveshja per hekurudhen Tirane-Durres" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23881

Titulli: "Zgjedhjet lokale në Shqipëri" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23880

Titulli: "Njaqeta" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Edmond83)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23879

Titulli: "Cfare Dini Ne Lidhje Me Proceduren E Votimeve Ne Shba ?" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga Acid_Burn)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23878

Titulli: "Libër për Çamërinë nga Podrimja" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23875

Titulli: "Shkolla dhe Kongresi i Manastirit" (postuar 16-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23874

Titulli: "Web Site and Domain name" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga Niko D'Angelo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23870

Titulli: "*enya*" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga GoDDeSS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23869

Titulli: "Nxenesit e MIT-se behen pronare ne Kazinote e Las Vegas." (postuar 15-09-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23868

Titulli: "Kenga e prinderve/ gjysherve te tua" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23863

Titulli: "Mirësejugjeta Bashkatdhetar" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga Permetare^Bosto)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23862

Titulli: "per lidhjen e cd-player" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga piro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23859

Titulli: "Ariet më të bukura !" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23856

Titulli: "Përshëndetje njerëz" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga IL_DON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23850

Titulli: "Ndihmë nga Ekspertët" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga mitrovicalia_81)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23845

Titulli: "Ku është trupi i Shqipërisë?..." (postuar 15-09-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23843

Titulli: "Ne Dhe Plagët!..." (postuar 15-09-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23842

Titulli: "Amerika njerka e Shqiperise" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga Der Albaner)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23841

Titulli: "Krevate dekorative punuar me kovacane" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23837

Titulli: "Art-Dekor të ndryshme" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23836

Titulli: "Perkufizmi i dashurise" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga BISNESBOY)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23829

Titulli: "Elemente dekorative - Gjethe dhe lule" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23827

Titulli: "GP Itali" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23825

Titulli: "Varëse rrobash dekorative" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23822

Titulli: "Alzaimer" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23818

Titulli: "Kualifikimi per Karten e Gjelber (Green Card)" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23817

Titulli: "Tregime të moçme shqiptare: Përralla e shqipes" (postuar 15-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23816

Titulli: "Albanian Folktales: The Tale of the Eagle" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23815

Titulli: "Vjollca Dibra" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23813

Titulli: "Hil Mosi" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23809

Titulli: "Lindita Arapi" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23808

Titulli: "&quot;Shkyptar shkypnie&quot;" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23806

Titulli: "Politika shqiptare" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Redi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23805

Titulli: "Ali Musaj" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23804

Titulli: "Alban Bala - Poezi" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23803

Titulli: "Një LORD midis jush" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga LORDI_J)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23798

Titulli: "Vajza prej qelqi" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga SkenderRusi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23797

Titulli: "Njeri ose përfaqësues i një kombi?" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23791

Titulli: "Ja dhe prezantimi im!!" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Nutela)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23789

Titulli: "Oreksi" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Annaaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23784

Titulli: "Qeveria shqiptare mban peng zgjedhjet e tetorit" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23783

Titulli: "ShKoDRaNi" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga Armando18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23781

Titulli: "Meditime mbi gjendjen ne Shqiperi" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23780

Titulli: "Zgjedhjet në bashkinë e Himarës" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23779

Titulli: "Tironsit që skalitën shprehje në gjuhën e sotme shqipe" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23778

Titulli: "E urrej muziken popullore" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23777

Titulli: "Tung! Nga JerseyGirl" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga Tironce_TR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23773

Titulli: "SHBA: Zgjedhjet e tetorit parakusht për ndihmë ekonomike" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23770

Titulli: "Kerkoj një keng që ja kanë kushtuar maturantëve" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga dora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23767

Titulli: "Tentativa otomane per pushtimin e Vienes" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23764

Titulli: "HaJrIa DoRa VeT" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga MiLaNiStE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23759

Titulli: "Arbereshet ne Itali" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga shoku_sar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23755

Titulli: "shitja e trupit" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga Mrekullia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23754

Titulli: "Sport i rëndë" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga Sokoli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23752

Titulli: "Shqiperia pro USA apo Europes" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga Der Albaner)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23750

Titulli: "Ku ta gjej programin &quot;Mixers&quot;?" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga Bledari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23747

Titulli: "Njohja e universiteteve shqiptare ne bote" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga dejan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23744

Titulli: "Etazher dekorativ" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23743

Titulli: "Viza shengen 2000 euro" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23741

Titulli: "Dua te di rreth parkinsonit" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23740

Titulli: "Korniza perdesh dekorative" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23734

Titulli: "Care do te beni you n.q.s gruaja iken me tjeter dhe te merr shtepine (well une ika)?" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga LONDON_FELLA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23732

Titulli: "Porta dekorative punuar me kovacane" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23731

Titulli: "Femijëria jonë si skenar filmi (vetëm dialog-jo aksjone)" (postuar 13-09-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23727

Titulli: "Arbëreshët e Italisë - Këngët dhe traditat e tyre" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23725

Titulli: "Festivali i parë ndërkombëtar i filmit në Tiranë" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga Henri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23720

Titulli: "Kë personazh filmi do preferonit të luanit?" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga bayern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23719

Titulli: "S'u mbaruan batutat ?" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23715

Titulli: "Lexomeni dhe mua!" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga guntheric)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23713

Titulli: "Shqiptarët në Hollywood" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga IAKS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23712

Titulli: "Lista e Rezultateve" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga IAKS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23707

Titulli: "John Ritter" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga GoDDeSS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23704

Titulli: "Mireseugjeta" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga gesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23699

Titulli: "5 katesh" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga DiamondRing)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23697

Titulli: "Këmbana e ..." (postuar 12-09-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23696

Titulli: "11 Shtator. Dy vjet me pas." (postuar 12-09-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23695

Titulli: "A e dini?!..." (postuar 12-09-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23694

Titulli: "Përshëndetje nga Jeldi!" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga Jeldi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23693

Titulli: "he e gjeni dot?" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga julian tako)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23690

Titulli: "Mareveshja e tregtise se lire Shqiperi-Kosove" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23685

Titulli: "Unë jam Elsa" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga ELSA_18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23684

Titulli: "A ka kulla burra more!" (postuar 12-09-2003 nga Kukes_girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23677

Titulli: "~~~~~~~~~~Mesele~~~~~~~~~" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23673

Titulli: "Zef Zorba (1920-1993)" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23665

Titulli: "Te Gjithe Shkodranet" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23664

Titulli: "Cili futbollisht ju pëlqen më shumë? Pse?" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga Blerim London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23661

Titulli: "kush eshte lojtari me i mire ?" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga Blerim London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23660

Titulli: "Lini nje mesazh paqeje ne kujtim te 11 shtatorit." (postuar 11-09-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23658

Titulli: "Për shqiptarët  që  ndodhen  në  Londër" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga GJAHTARI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23640

Titulli: "Spondiliartroza - deformimi i kurrizit" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23636

Titulli: "overcloking" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga ermali21)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23634

Titulli: "Edhe në Suedi 11 shtatori i  kobshëm" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23633

Titulli: "Karrike dekorative të kinema Milleniumit" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23627

Titulli: "Kriza ne Maqedoni" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23625

Titulli: "Llojet e Mortgage-ve dhe aplikimi per kredi" (postuar 11-09-2003 nga R2T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23624

Titulli: "Bota e drejtuar prej femrave" (postuar 10-09-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23620

Titulli: "Sofra Tironce 3" (postuar 10-09-2003 nga Tironci)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23605

Titulli: "Motivi - kjo force magjike" (postuar 10-09-2003 nga Psikostudenti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23596

Titulli: "Middlesex University London" (postuar 10-09-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23595

Titulli: "» Per Studentet dhe Nxenesit" (postuar 10-09-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23586

Titulli: "Makrobiotika - një mënyrë për jetë të shëndetshëm dhe të lumtur" (postuar 10-09-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23585

Titulli: "Për shëndetin" (postuar 10-09-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23583

Titulli: "The Gate" (postuar 10-09-2003 nga angelgirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23580

Titulli: "Pasqyra tualeti dhe korridoresh" (postuar 10-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23578

Titulli: "AuPair / Kujdestare per femije" (postuar 10-09-2003 nga MIRI98)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23577

Titulli: "Arti i ndriçimit dekorativ" (postuar 10-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23575

Titulli: "Tavolina dekorative të punuara në hekur" (postuar 10-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23573

Titulli: "Investimi me efikas i te ardhurave." (postuar 09-09-2003 nga R2T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23569

Titulli: "~*~ Personaliteti juaj ~*~" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23566

Titulli: "Eric Clapton" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23564

Titulli: "Numri 2 i dipllomacise angleze: Shqipëria dhe Europa - 2003 viti i mundësive" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23562

Titulli: "Filmi Me I Frikshem Qe Keni Pare Kohet E Fundit?" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga LORI84)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23561

Titulli: "''Shpresat'', Shqiperi-Gjeorgji   3 - 0" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga dordi1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23557

Titulli: "Më në fund ja dhe fotografia ime" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga Auloni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23556

Titulli: "Marketing: Segmentim i tregut dhe çmimeve" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga Zoe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23552

Titulli: "Përshëndetje me këngë" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23550

Titulli: "Per cfare....?" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23547

Titulli: "50Cent" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga angelgirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23546

Titulli: "Shkollat Kanadeze dhe mundesite e punesimit ne Evrope?" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga Robi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23538

Titulli: "Stolat dekorative të Tiranës" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23537

Titulli: "Arti i pikturës dhe skulpturës në hekur" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23536

Titulli: "Artizanati i punimit me hekur (mbajtëse qirijsh)" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23535

Titulli: "Texas Cowboy" (postuar 09-09-2003 nga shigjetari101)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23532

Titulli: "Nje Poezi nga Shakaxhiu_" (postuar 08-09-2003 nga Shakaxhesha_399)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23530

Titulli: "Fotografia ime më në fund" (postuar 08-09-2003 nga IsiNYC)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23528

Titulli: "Programi Televiziv &quot;Temptation Island&quot;" (postuar 08-09-2003 nga malli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23521

Titulli: "Abuzimi i paraqitjes së jashtme" (postuar 08-09-2003 nga Akrobati)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23520

Titulli: "Perandoret Romake krenaroheshin per &quot;prejardhjen ilire&quot;:" (postuar 08-09-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23519

Titulli: "Dashuri që s'kthehet" (postuar 08-09-2003 nga SkenderRusi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23517

Titulli: "Jeta E Studenteve Shqiptare Ne Kohen E Ardhshme" (postuar 08-09-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23516

Titulli: "Tahiraj: Rrefime mbi luften ne Kosove" (postuar 08-09-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23514

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Kush mendoni se do e fitoje Kupen e Kampioneve 2003/2004 ?
 o 'Lacio' (1 vota)
 o 'Manchester Utd' (0 vota)
 o 'Real Madrid' (0 vota)
 o 'Milan' (2 vota)
 o 'Juventus' (0 vota)
 o 'Ajax' (0 vota)
 o 'Chelsea' (0 vota)
 o 'Inter' (0 vota)
 o 'Arsenal' (0 vota)
 o 'Bayern Mynih' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23909

Sondazh: Per cilen force politike do te votoni?
 o 'Partine Socialiste' (7 vota)
 o 'Partine Demokratike' (8 vota)
 o 'Partine Republikane' (0 vota)
 o 'Partine e Ballit Kombetar' (1 vota)
 o 'Partine Social Demokrate' (0 vota)
 o 'Partine Demokrate te Re' (0 vota)
 o 'Partine Aleance Demokratike' (0 vota)
 o 'Partine e Bashkimit te Drejtave te Njeriut' (0 vota)
 o 'Partine Demokristiane' (0 vota)
 o 'Partine e Legalitetit' (0 vota)
 o 'Parti tjeter' (0 vota)
 o 'Ende nuk kam vendosur' (0 vota)
 o 'Nuk dua te votoj' (2 vota)
 o 'Do te votoj kandidatin, jo partine' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23880

Sondazh: Votoni per ate qe pelqeni
 o 'Beckahm' (0 vota)
 o 'Ronaldo' (0 vota)
 o 'Raul' (0 vota)
 o 'Zidan' (0 vota)
 o 'Shevchenko' (1 vota)
 o 'Owen' (0 vota)
 o 'Maldini' (0 vota)
 o 'Vieri' (0 vota)
 o 'Balack' (0 vota)
 o 'A po ndonje tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23661

Sondazh: kush ju pelqen me shum.?
 o 'Raklli' (0 vota)
 o 'Bushi' (1 vota)
 o 'Tare' (0 vota)
 o 'Hasi' (0 vota)
 o 'Dragusha' (0 vota)
 o 'Canaj' (0 vota)
 o 'Skela' (3 vota)
 o 'Lala' (0 vota)
 o 'Beqiri' (0 vota)
 o 'A po ndonje tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23660

Sondazh: Cilen force politike do te votonit ?
 o 'PS+PA' (5 vota)
 o 'PD+PR+PLD' (8 vota)
 o 'PDR' (1 vota)
 o 'PLL' (0 vota)
 o 'PBK' (1 vota)
 o 'PAD' (0 vota)
 o 'PDK' (0 vota)
 o 'Asnjeren' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23482

Sondazh: Cila nga keto lende ju pelqejn me shume?
 o 'Matematik' (6 vota)
 o 'Histori' (2 vota)
 o 'Gjuhe' (1 vota)
 o 'Biologji' (2 vota)
 o 'Kimi' (1 vota)
 o 'Fizik' (4 vota)
 o 'Gjeografi' (2 vota)
 o 'Fiskulture' (0 vota)
 o 'Gjuhe e huaj' (4 vota)
 o 'Te tjere' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=483

Sondazh: Kush do E Fitoj kete Vit Kampionatin Shqiptar?
 o 'Tirana' (3 vota)
 o 'Dinamo' (1 vota)
 o 'Partizani' (0 vota)
 o 'Teuta' (0 vota)
 o 'Vllaznia' (2 vota)
 o 'Asnjera Prej Ketyre' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23350

Sondazh: Sa pike do grumbulloje kombetarja jone me Gjeorgjine?
 o '6' (1 vota)
 o '4' (0 vota)
 o '3' (1 vota)
 o '2' (0 vota)
 o '1' (1 vota)
 o '0' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23348

Sondazh: Keni Menduar te Ktheheni ne Shqiperi?
 o 'PO' (13 vota)
 o 'JO' (2 vota)
 o 'ASNJEHERE' (1 vota)
 o 'DISAHERE' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23138

Sondazh: Me merrni krahun, me merrni kemben, por jo...
 o 'te kuqin e buzeve' (3 vota)
 o 'manikyrin' (0 vota)
 o 'lapsin e syve/vetullave' (2 vota)
 o 'foundation (qe fsheh imperfeksionet ne lekure)' (3 vota)
 o 'kremin zbutes' (1 vota)
 o 'shkelqim buzesh' (1 vota)
 o 'mascara per qerpiket' (3 vota)
 o 'Pfff... une jam yll vete! C'me duhet makiazhi?' (7 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22956


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

17-09:
 o marinel (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=764

17-09:
 o denita (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=924

17-09:
 o Arjani (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1204

17-09:
 o VILMO (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1379

17-09:
 o shkodrane4ever (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1364

17-09:
 o Dorjan (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3757

17-09:
 o hottie in USA (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4747

17-09:
 o dulce_nina (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6307

17-09:
 o Livena (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5153

17-09:
 o i_njohuri (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5213

17-09:
 o elehandro (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7134
 o twiki (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6101
 o piensa_en_ti (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6300

17-09:
 o Io_e_Te - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6341

17-09:
 o berti23 (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6350

17-09:
 o Aldeni (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6496

17-09:
 o ardian11 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6864
 o Grace Kelly (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7303

17-09:
 o arlinda - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8346

17-09:
 o leda (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8501

17-09:
 o Madonna (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8739

18-09:
 o elvin (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=233

18-09:
 o j.j (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1052

18-09:
 o armando (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1748

18-09:
 o my self (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2121

18-09:
 o King-MARDUK (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3044

18-09:
 o shevchenko (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4173

18-09:
 o OLTJAN (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4602
 o piratiblu (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4638

18-09:
 o mrikaa (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6110


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 08-09-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 168 Anetare te rinj
 o 163 Tema te reja
 o 3,522 Postime te reja
 o 4 Sondazhe te reja

----------

